# eyes rolling back in head in newborn?



## radicalmama (Sep 20, 2005)

My now three week old son had an unsettling episode this weekend...

His eyes rolled back up into his head, so we could only see whites, for at least a couple of minutes, and he seemd to get really still...

I thought maybe it was just normal newborn stuff, but my daughter was with me when it happened and we both got creeped out, I tried to wake him but he wouldn't wake and then he seemed fine, other than the cold and cough he'd had for a day or two.

I've also noticed his lips feeling cold a couple of times.

Anyway, this happened at my mom's graduation party, and everybody said we needed to take him to the hospital, so we did.

No fever, vitals perfect. But the doc insisted that we run a bunch of tests, I didn't want to, but my DP was freaked. He had a blood draw to test for infections, a chest x-ray (all they found was a minor virus), an rsv test, a flu test, and a urinalysis. All clear, except two days ago they called to say there was "a single organism of e. coli in his urine". The doctor wanted to admit him and put him on an apnea monitor, but I said no (especially because we were an hour away from home) because I thought the eye stuff was probably just normal newborn stuff and he just had a cold.

We followed up with our pediatrician, who was actually voted a "living treasure" by mothering. He said the baby was fine, and was glad that we didn't check him into the hospital. We check his urine again, and it was clear, prob. just contaminated sample at the hospital. But I realized after we went home, that we told him about the lips and all the cold stuff, but somehow we never told him about the eyes. Strange, but true.

Anyway, he did it again tonight, only for a thirty seconds or so, but still...

Should I be worried?


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

If it were me I would call tonight (does he have a service that will give him messages?).








I hope you figure out soon what is going on with your precious little guy! I don't mean to be alarmist, I'm just worried for you!

(I edited this - my post was pretty alarmist and I really should not have posted it, since I have no idea whether what you describe is cause for concern or not!)


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

But then I found this link

http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:n...s&ct=clnk&cd=2

That says it is normal? I'm sorry. I felt compelled to do some Googling to see if I am out of line in being so worried about your post.

If it were me, I would still call, but perhaps this is just a newborn thing. I can see why it would be very concerning, though.

Truly, I hope my post didn't upset you. It was just my gut reaction to what you described. I'm going to continue to look around the internet for any information on this.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I can't seem to find anything else on the eyes rolling back. Is he eating well? That is probably a key indicator of health if anything is!

Please let us know what the doctor says about this...and again, I'm sorry if you saw my first post which was really alarmist. I am one of those hyper people who jumps to conclusions very quickly, and I once took my DD to the emergency room for a night terror.









However, that doesn't mean there isn't cause for concern. I am baffled, as I'm sure you are. What do your instincts say?


----------



## VickV (May 4, 2005)

Isabel's eyes roll back momentarily when she's nursing, and she's done that for forever. It seems like total relaxation to me, so it *could* be that your little one is just kinda falling asleep with his eyes open... I'd probably still call the ped and let them know what's going on with the eyes and see if that changes his take on things.

Hope your little guy is okay and just really blissed out


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Yup--call your great doctor (glad you have one!







) and tell him about the eye thing, and how many times you've seen it. Tell him everything. They you can breathe easy--if he's not worried, you shouldn't be.

Call him.


----------



## radicalmama (Sep 20, 2005)

hmm..found some more links that say the eye rolling thing is pretty normal. He is very alert when awake, and he gained two ounces OVER NIGHT! And at three weeks is already a pound and a half over birth weight!

After talking to DP, realized the eye rolling part WAS written on his chart, but the pediatrician prob. didn't think it was such a big deal. So, I'm just gonna try to relax (hah!) and work on the finals I didn't finish before he was born!







:

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

Mine does the eye-rolling thing when she's in light-stage sleep. She's always done that - it never occurred to me to worry about it - hmmm...I hope it's normal!









I agree, give your ped a call back, he'll probably set your mind at ease.


----------

